# 20% off on all orders in Caffe Gino



## Caffe Gino (May 11, 2011)

Hi

Caffe Gino Ltd is offering 20% discount on all orders. Voucher code *coffeeforums*

Code expiry date 31/08/2011.

Enjoy

Kind Regards

Caffe Gino Ltd


----------

